# POST YOUR CITY'S BEST SKYLINE IMAGE



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

*Halifax:*


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*Shanghai*


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

What if I have TWO hometowns?

I consider both SF and HK my homes...I guess I'll post SF since it gets less exposure


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Pasig, Philippines*


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

Vung Tau city in Viet Nam ^_^ , my city have 2 coasts and here are some photos of them 

Back Beach's skyline 










Front Beach's skysline


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Not the best but one I have taken, I took this at about 6am one morning, just after the Sapphire Princess had docked at Circular Quay. 

This particular shot is taken from Ashton Park Beach, a small beach just to the west of Bradleys Head, close to the Zoo Ferry Wharf.

Sydney from Eastern Subs round to the lower North Shore.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> What if I have TWO hometowns?
> 
> I consider both SF and HK my homes...I guess I'll post SF since it gets less exposure


*First of all, thank you for posting only one. I have two hometowns too and posted only one. And to the rest you who might be tempted to post multiple "hometown's:" pick and post the single best image.*



blue_milkyway88 said:


> Vung Tau city in Viet Nam ^_^ , my city have 2 coasts and here are some photos of them


*You should have posted your favorite coast and/or your favorite pic. Pretty please (with the cherry on top) edit your post and retain only one image. Thanks.*


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Dec 6, 2005)

Calgary


----------



## wada_guy (Feb 11, 2005)

*BALTIMORE*

Here is a different view of Baltimore. Most Baltimore skyline pictures are from the harbor looking north. This shot, which I took last year, is from the north looking toward the harbor which is on the other side of the distant highrises. Note the double rainbow. :dance2: :dance2:


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

Winnipeg










one of my manyy skyline shots of winnipeg


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Portland, Oregon

http://p.vtourist.com/1550264-Portland_Skyline_about_6pm-Portland.jpg


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

One of my favorites of NYC:


----------



## Zombile (Jul 11, 2006)

^
OMG WOW. That's one of (of not the) best pano I saw by now from NYC. Gorgeous job! The angle is interesting, as it includes Brooklyn's skyline in the foreground (would be still impressive in other cities).


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

The NYC skyline pic is absolutely stunning (it was the SSC banner one day  ), but on this pic you can see that Downtown Manhattan is empty without the WTC...

Warsaw:


----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

pdxheel said:


> Portland, Oregon
> 
> http://p.vtourist.com/1550264-Portland_Skyline_about_6pm-Portland.jpg


*It's easy to post your image directly to the text field, instead of inderectly via link. All you have to do is click on the image icon above the text field, enter your image URL and click on "OK." Then click on "Preview Post" on the bottom. When the image appears, Click on "Submit Reply". If the image doesn't appear, re-check the URL for accuracy.*


----------



## MilwaukeeMark (Nov 25, 2005)

Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA


----------



## Simpl3_ccs (Jul 20, 2005)

the modern Caracas City


----------



## Simpl3_ccs (Jul 20, 2005)

Caracas - Venezuela


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur City Center (KLCC)*












by fr4g*st3r/Nazrey


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

^ I never notice that park before. Sure looks nice. That last photo is a nice one aswell.


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Makati City is part of Metro Manila
Manila skyline itslef not as great as Makati since Makati is their main business district


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

Blue_Sky said:


> Makati City is part of Metro Manila
> Manila skyline itslef not as great as Makati since Makati is their main business district


*Thanks for the clarification.  *


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*^^ Ditto for me*


----------



## PerthCity (Dec 15, 2005)

kansas said:


> Or
> 
> 3.The ones who could care less about the demands of thread-starter or his wimpish support group.


The phrase is _could *not* care less_. :nuts: hno: :nuts:


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

wow Penang looks beautiful, Manila, impressive as always


----------



## MilwaukeeMark (Nov 25, 2005)

BeachRes44 said:


> The phrase is _could *not* care less_. :nuts: hno: :nuts:


"Could not care less" is a double negative. Either way it's said, the phrase sounds retarded.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Manila's pretty sweet. still too much poverty though.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Paris , there is only eiffel tower and montparnasse tower but i like it very much


Photo by faragord


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^cool


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

MilwaukeeMark said:


> "Could not care less" is a double negative.


Ah, no, it isn't.

Could*n't* not care less would be a double negative, but could not care less just has one negative: "not".


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Ah, no, it isn't.
> 
> Could*n't* not care less would be a double negative, but could not care less just has one negative: "not".


*Cool thread: Pictorials and grammar lessons... *


----------



## tomm (Sep 19, 2005)

BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA

PALERMO




PUERTO MADERO


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

LONDON: Canary Wharf


----------



## FrancisXavier (Jan 13, 2006)

Metro Manila


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

*Montreal, Canada*


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Since most people have already seen the 'usual' Hong Kong photos, I will post not the best, but a 'different' one.

*HONG KONG*


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

*aliens have landed in montreal...*



Silent_Shadow said:


>


:applause: 

beautiful, but the sky looks artificially pink


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Aren't there a couple of these threads a f ewpages back?
Well i love that Montreal pic!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

the montreal one is my favorite in this entire thread! Awsome picture!


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

*San Antonio, TeXaS , USA*

Just north of downtown. Enjoy!


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

krull said:


> One of my favorites of NYC:




I think this is my favorite shot of NYC too. I love the multiple skylines super imposed on each other and how you can almost see right down the Manhattan Bridge. Also it does a really good job of showing off the Brooklyn skyline, which you dont see too often!


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Birmingham UK


----------



## Chinky Orz (Nov 6, 2006)

*Houston, Texas*

HOUSTON, TEXAS


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

great pic!


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

SÃO PAULO - BRAZIL


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

not mine, but a good one for London


----------



## Adas_wch (Jul 1, 2006)

WARSAW - POLAND
[not mine]


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Satsi said:


> *It's fascinating to me that some forumers are more outraged by the broader interpretations of what a skyline is, than by those who continue to either post more than one "best" image of their city, or post the picture of a single building or two.
> 
> Just for the record, when I posted the above thread title, I meant "skyline" in the broadest sense, rather than the narrowest definition of the word. I meant to include aerial or ground-level shots that encompassed what one might call a "cityscape." The picture of a single building or a park is incompatible with the intent or spirit of this thread. The same, of course, can be said of a plurality of pics of the same city, or by the same forumer.
> 
> Any questions?*


Yes. What if just that one building encompasses the skyline of the city?


----------



## lebron (Oct 19, 2006)

*Karachi-Pakistan*

Karachi-Pakistan

picture credit-mohsin hassan


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Doha, where I'm currently living.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*beijing*

my favorite


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

Satsi said:


> *It's fascinating to me that some forumers are more outraged by the broader interpretations of what a skyline is, than by those who continue to either post more than one "best" image of their city, or post the picture of a single building or two...
> 
> ...Any questions?*





_00_deathscar said:


> *Yes. What if just that one building encompasses the skyline of the city?*


*That would acceptable as long that one building is within the context of a skyline.

Any more questions? :uh: *


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^^what is that purple lighted thing? Great picture btw!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

MDguy said:


> what is that purple lighted thing? Great picture btw!


*That's the roof of Qwest Field - home of the Seattle Seahawks Football Club.*


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Superpanoramic:
-------->>>


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> "Could not care less" is a double negative. Either way it's said, the phrase sounds retarded.



It may not be a double negative, but it is one of those interesting little complexities of the english language....two phrases that are literally the opposite of each other, but ALWAYS mean the same thing, and is ALWAYS interpreted by those hearing it as the same thing (even if you are questioning the logic).

Who knows excactly how that came about, but you could easily argue that "could care less" is fine, as it it just a sarcastic inversion of "couldn't care less"....it implies the phrase "as if" before it.

I don't know if either sounds "retarded", but I would hazard a guess that the phrase is almost always hyperbole...cause even though you say you couldn't care less....you probably could.

Sorry...keeping this off-topic issue floating is terrible....I will go find a skyline pic to post immedietely.



KGB


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Mind the size lol this thread took like 5 minutes to load...


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

gabrielbabb said:


> Superpanoramic:
> -------->>>


I don't think i've seen Mexico City more dense than in this pic....have one with better weather?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

latennisguy said:


> I don't think i've seen Mexico City more dense than in this pic....have one with better weather?


Ijust have this ones:
A view to south of the city:


views to the north of the city:





Downtown skyline:


From a house:


From the Second floor of the Periferic: :banana: 


From the latinamerican tower:
------>>>>


Superpanoramics: --->



A beautiful view:


other superpanoramic: --->


Some extra:
Guadalajara City:
--->


Monterrey City:


Downtown monterrey:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ No entendes que era una foto nada mas/ did you read the instructions of the thread????


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

it says "BEST PHOTO" not BEST ALBUM


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut - Lebanon*


----------



## redu23 (Jan 13, 2007)

IsaRic said:


> it says "BEST PHOTO" not BEST ALBUM


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

IsaRic said:


> it says "BEST PHOTO" not BEST ALBUM


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

True...nice though.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

KGB said:


> It may not be a double negative, but it is one of those interesting little complexities of the english language....two phrases that are literally the opposite of each other, but ALWAYS mean the same thing, and is ALWAYS interpreted by those hearing it as the same thing (even if you are questioning the logic).
> 
> Who knows excactly how that came about, but you could easily argue that "could care less" is fine, as it it just a sarcastic inversion of "couldn't care less"....it implies the phrase "as if" before it.


I don't want to prolong this either, but it must be corrected. I don't know who originally complained, but "could not care less" is _not_ a double negative, and is perfectly acceptable, albeit colloquialistic. "Could care less" is plainly wrong.


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Can we all agree, Hong Kong is #1 in the skyline competition? I've seen others that are impressive, but Hong Kong is simply from another world!


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

hong kong....the only good part is the cbd...all the rest are just crap apartment buildings, that look like commieblocks.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

pwalker said:


> Can we all agree, Hong Kong is #1 in the skyline competition? I've seen others that are impressive, but Hong Kong is simply from another world!



The best HK pic hasn't even been posted up in this thread


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Probably not the best pic I've seen of Lyon but I like it:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Love that pic


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

in the mexico city pics you really can see how damned big that city is


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*sunrise over manhattan (august 2000)*

I havent posted much on this site because i havent found a good site to host images(hopefully Imageshack will work for me).I know this is an older image .but this is one image I printed up and have hanging in my living room.Hope you enjoy


----------



## cmj2k2 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok, first off... the following people ruined this thread...

oliver999
cruces1
krull
Ogaden
hernanometro
tomm
SE9
Adas_wch
lebron
Thaaron4
gabrielbabb (the worst of them all)



anyways

My favorite of Minneapolis (not my hometown but closest big city)











Source, The anti-cheesehead in this thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=200529


----------



## Cobalt (Dec 31, 2006)

Vancouver


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> The best HK pic hasn't even been posted up in this thread


*May I suggest you edit your originally posted HK image with "the best" or (if you havn't posted yet) put the pic where your mouth is...  *


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hong Kong*









taken by: bleedingOrange


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*night pic*

Mint SKYBEAN Ive got one like that .


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

aussiescraperman said:


> like i said, the only impressive part is the main cbd...all the rest is just crap. why do people like seeing commieblocks, the look like crap.
> 
> u should post the shot taken of just the cbd at new years if i were you, most people aren't impressed by ugly apartment buildings.


You don't speak for other people. I think that's one of the most impressive pics on the thread.


----------



## bonixx (Nov 3, 2005)

*Lucena City,Philippines*

Panorama...

Pictures


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*clock tower on broadway*


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lyon , France

photo by kakakuri


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*41st from new times bldng*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*from the eastside*

[img


----------



## xndio (Aug 31, 2006)

*Caracas*


----------



## xndio (Aug 31, 2006)

*Caracas*


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*from 7wtc*


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

WARSAW, Poland


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*7wtc*

[img


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

*Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

1 bloody picutre ofr crying out loud! you have to be able to show off your city in 1 friggin picture!!!!

here is 1 i took of melbourne:


----------



## N.Y.Panoman (Jul 2, 2006)

*from Queens*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv


----------



## TC03 (Sep 1, 2005)

I can't believe the infinite stupidity shown in this thread.

How hard is it to understand that you can post ONLY ONE PHOTO?! ONE!

Rotterdam, The Netherlands


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

TC03 said:


> I can't believe the infinite stupidity shown in this thread.
> How hard is it to understand that you can post ONLY ONE PHOTO?! ONE!


Some of these cretins can't read.


----------



## bleedingOrange (Feb 23, 2006)

Hong Kong


----------



## nar-lee (Mar 15, 2007)

gabrielbabb said:


> Ijust have this ones:
> A view to south of the city:
> 
> 
> ...


Love all those of mexico (more the superpanoramic and the one with fog), guadalajara and monterrey aren't so cool
I think mexico is one of the densest cities in the world of little buildings because last year i went there
an there are lots of appartments from 5 - 10 floors and i was very impressed because it's a very beautiful city and i imagined it horrible but it has lots of things to do!!!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

lol @ this thread

here is one of Vancouver...


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

You know, a suggestion, perhaps you should tell people to post ONE IMAGE on the thread title, as people seem to be completely ignorant and just start posting without even reading the first post. Something like:

post the ONE best skyline image of your city - ONE IMAGE ONLY PLEASE


----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

gladisimo said:


> You know, a suggestion, perhaps you should tell people to post ONE IMAGE on the thread title, as people seem to be completely ignorant and just start posting without even reading the first post. Something like:
> 
> post the ONE best skyline image of your city - ONE IMAGE ONLY PLEASE


*Nice suggestion, but it would make little difference, if any. I started this thread in part as a social experiment. And the truth of the matter is - you can't regulate human nature or behavior. No matter how many rules or signs you post, there's a certain "element" in our society that's too egocentric to conform.

These are the type of people that cut you off in traffic or run red lights, or exceed the maximum amount of items allowed at the express check-out in a supermarket. I could go on, but I won't, you get the idea...

I believe someone once said: "Rules are meant to be broken."*


----------



## bkw212007 (Mar 15, 2007)

*COLUMBUS, OHIO*

Columbus, Ohio is one of the fastest growing U.S. cities in the country. Downtown is constantly expanding, and I think Columbus has such a beautiful downtown riverfront. There are many pics, but this one is my favorite.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Satsi said:


> *Nice suggestion, but it would make little difference, if any. I started this thread in part as a social experiment. And the truth of the matter is - you can't regulate human nature or behavior. No matter how many rules or signs you post, there's a certain "element" in our society that's too egocentric to conform.
> 
> These are the type of people that cut you off in traffic or run red lights, or exceed the maximum amount of items allowed at the express check-out in a supermarket. I could go on, but I won't, you get the idea...
> 
> I believe someone once said: "Rules are meant to be broken."*


An interesting observation - most of the transgressors are from Developing Nations - they probably feel that they have to "prove" something.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Honolulu, Hawaii, USA


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Never underestimate the predictability of stupidity.


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Honolulu, what an amazing location


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow Honolulu looks packed!


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

bkw212007 said:


> Columbus, Ohio is one of the fastest growing U.S. cities in the country. Downtown is constantly expanding, and I think Columbus has such a beautiful downtown riverfront. There are many pics, but this one is my favorite.....



I thought that was Europe for a second


----------



## Luv2travel (Mar 16, 2007)

Some great pictures. Love the Honolulu pic


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Rome skyline*










...IS IT OK NOW???


----------



## Letziprinz (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zürich Downtown*











Hmm, does not work, check out this:

www.aregger.cc

It's my homepage, still under construction. The picture was taken fivehundert meters from where I live.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Attn. TouristMan: Nice, but that's not a skyline. Image search "Rome" on Google, pick a skyline image and replace your posted pic. You still have "work" to do, pal.  *


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Tips for posting on this thread:*


*Select the best (ONLY ONE) picture (skyline or cityscape) you can find of your city and post it here.*
*If you find a better picture of your city after posting ONE, replace it with that SINGLE image by editing your post.*
*A close-up image of a cluster of buildings does not a skyline or cityscape make.*
*Posting thumbnail images will increase your post count but contribute nothing to this thread.*
*Above all, use common sense. This is not rocket science, folks.*


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

TouristMan said:


> *Rome skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even more reasons to visit Rome, that panorama looks simply beautiful:cheers:


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Hawai looks great in dat pic.


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, as my first ever post, I'd like to post ONE....ONE...picture I took of my nearest city, Edinburgh, Scotland. We can't compete with your towering skyscrapers but here in Edinburgh, we don't really want them.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

ENIGMA said:


> An interesting observation - most of the transgressors are from Developing Nations - they probably feel that they have to "prove" something.


Dont forget the Americans early on in the thread :lol: I haven't followed it, so I don't know what happened later on though.


----------



## bozhart (Sep 25, 2006)

Hong Kong - Best skyline in the world !


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

Los Angeles is famous for it's traffic


----------



## bozhart (Sep 25, 2006)

Jakarta - Scroll to the right to see the central city !


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Elsongs said:


> Los Angeles is famous for it's traffic


*True, but that's not a typical traffic scene, which consists mostly of motorists, not bikers...*


----------



## bozhart (Sep 25, 2006)

Jakarta skyline - scroll to the right !! ---->
This pic was taken on Sunday which most of offices closed, so some office towers looked dark.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

São Paulo
Maybe these two, taken by me:


----------



## hosein_300 (Nov 18, 2006)

*MEDELLIN, COLOMBIA*

medellin have 4 big skylines.

and here i give you two of these
1. poblado skyline.





2. downtown zone, repesentative and historical buildings.


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

By Spyguy, remastered by Kngkyle


----------



## LosAng (May 4, 2005)

*not yet maybe in 15 years*

Los Angeles


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

cmj2k2 said:


> Ok, first off... the following people ruined this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is nice skyline - what is this city population?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

This is Melbourne - from Docklands


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

Alibaba said:


> this is nice skyline - what is this city population?



Minneapolis proper is about 380,000. Metro population is around 3.8 million.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

612Buddha said:


> Minneapolis proper is about 380,000. Metro population is around 3.8 million.


thanks
3.8 million is about the same size of my hometown Melbourne metro population


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

LosAng said:


> Los Angeles



wow, I like this one :eek2:


----------



## Icanseeformiles (Jun 22, 2004)

Jez Jakarta! stop chopping and burning all those trees - look what it's doing to you. choke!!hno:


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

Manila, Philippines

SCROLL ==========>


----------



## polelum (Mar 28, 2007)

*VANCOUVER, BRITISH COLUMBIA, CANADA*


----------



## Urbano Santista (Mar 17, 2005)

Santos, Brasil


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*shanghai, 2004*


----------



## teau (Feb 4, 2004)

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Why Sao Paulo has so many antennas? Great city but those antennas look weird...:lol:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*santiago de chile.....*

it's a second picture....sorry by the rules


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*santiago de chile............the rules!!!!!sorry*


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*viña del mar*


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*valparaiso*


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

^^take some more panos of Santiago!


----------



## GustavoSJP (Aug 8, 2006)

São José do Rio Preto/SP - Brasil


----------



## GustavoSJP (Aug 8, 2006)

São José do Rio Preto/SP - Brasil
405 thousand inhabitants.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Those Chilean condos are pretty sick.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

mariosantiaguino said:


>


What a beautiful and historic shot. Santiago is so beautiful


----------



## cramming (Mar 13, 2007)

*San Francisco*


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^ That really IS SF's best skyline image!


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

The best skyline of Vietnam  anybody guess where this place is ^_^


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

The skyline of Saigon


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

mariosantiaguino...are you sure that those pics are the best of santiago?
ah, and another thing, do you understand the English language? i you don't, y can translate it for you into chiuleanish...
puta el weón leso, como no cachay que es UNA foto por SKYLINE????
qué es lo dificl de la cuestion????
ahora somos igual de idiotas que el mexicano y los gringos que postearon tremendos álbumes...


----------



## MVBergy24 (Jun 18, 2005)

Minneapolis!


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Sofia


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Not the best skyline pic but it's taken from about 4 miles away. Nottingham (England)










This image is rather old and there are a few small/midrise buildings that have been built since. Hopefully it'll change even more with some shiny new towers in the near future


----------



## Dr. Phalange (Sep 27, 2005)

Toronto (not sure who took these)


----------



## Pruim (Feb 23, 2006)

This picture was made by Huib Nederhof on may the 14th. The lightbundles mark the border of the fire inflicted by Nazi bombs on may the 14th 1940. That bombing completely destroyed the old downtown of Rotterdam.










Extreme High Resolution


----------



## nar-lee (Mar 15, 2007)

not my city but Mexico City








[/URL]


----------



## nar-lee (Mar 15, 2007)

More mexico


----------



## nar-lee (Mar 15, 2007)

The last and best










i went there last year and i was impressed because this photo is not very old but now there are like 5 new towers of 30 floors that aren't in this pic bt i loved the color of this photo


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

*ııııııııı ISTANBUL SKYLINE ııııııııı*
<<< >>>


----------



## xoelts (Nov 24, 2007)

l like MANILA skyline...so cool


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut - Lebanon


----------



## galig (Dec 31, 2007)

Monterrey, México
Not mine, not my city, but I love it

Taken from avolar alto's thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491828


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

my favorite shot of Baltimore:









from flickr


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

Detroit, MI, USA skyline on the left, Windsor, Ontario, Canada skyline to the right of Ren Cen, the dark complex just right of centre.











jodelli


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

TORONTO:


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

*Warsaw - POLAND*


----------



## gwiATLeman (Mar 2, 2005)

Some of Atlanta

From south fo the city










From the north


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The best way to see all of Manhattan from end to end.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone plz post that N/S Toronto future skyline from lake to Eglington b.c when I post images they don't show. Only that can do T Dawt justice!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Buenos Aires (Argentina)


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Baku (Azerbaijan)*


----------



## cmj2k2 (Aug 20, 2005)

MVBergy24 said:


> Minneapolis!


Nice!


----------



## t.gonzales (Feb 7, 2008)

love the skyline images!


----------



## +5411 (Mar 1, 2006)

Elkhanan1 said:


> TORONTO:


WOW! You don't have energy crisis! jeje 

Amazing Photo! Amazing city!


----------



## Tysklandsplikt (Dec 28, 2005)

The northern and western part of Stockholm with spires and towers:


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

Toronto looks very nice.


----------

